# Inventory software



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm trying to find a restaurant "back-office" software package to place in the restaurants that I open for clients. I've worked with Eatec in the past, but now it's meant for huge operations. Does anyone have any experience with ChefTec or Cost Guard or Menu Link or Tracrite or any other package?

I'm looking for a perpetual inventory, recipe management, forecasting, purchasing, with lots of "what-if" capability and good reporting. If it can interface with accounting software and a POS system, great. Hopefully, the price will be under $1000.

Any advice from an end-user?


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Is this in the wrong forum?


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

No, really, is this the wrong forum?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If no one has answered your question, my guess is that we don't have enough experience with that kind of software to make cogent recommendations. As savvy as we may be on the Net, kitchens just don't use computers as much as we could/should. I never had the chance to really research software packages when I needed them -- but it wouldn't have mattered anyway because I had very limited access to computing. 

That said, here are my suggestions: One package that's been around for quite a few years is ChefTec, which looked good to me. I also have an old demo disc of Food-Trak -- but don't know if it's still supported. Also, RestaurantTrade.com may have some good stuff for you. I know people there and they are quite on-the-ball.

BTW, who supplies your POS system? Have you asked if they have what you need?


----------



## dannic (Mar 7, 2001)

Hi David,
Haven't been around for a while and then whilst having a browse, I came across your message. There are quite a few programs around for recipe management, but inventory (and doing it well) seems to be a thorn in the side for most culinary software producers. There are a couple that I know of that do attempt it, but unfortunately, none have really mastered it and the ones that come close have aimed their products at huge hotels etc with bucket-loads of money to splash around. The best thing I have found is to have a look at all of the programs available and then choose the one that has the most features you will actually use. 
Some of the ones I know of are Chef Tec, Meal Master, Tracrite, Resort Kitchen, and Resort Chef. You can download most of these for free trials from their respective websites, so that might be worth a look.
Hope this helps.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

THANK YOU both for your replies!!! It had started to frustrate me that no one had answered. I realize that there are burning culinary questions in daily from Idaho - "Brown's Chicken vs The Colonel vs Popeye's?" or "Has anyone ever heard of this thing called FISH?"

I'm not looking for an expert opinion, really. I was an implementation consultant for a big software company years ago (one of the bucketload of money packages). 

I'm really interested in the thoughts of the user - stream of conciousness. Is it a pain to set up, but a pleasure to work with? Does it have quirks that make you crazy? Does it take more of your time than you're willing to give? Do they use anything at the culinary schools?


----------

